
Ask HN: Where can I find raw global temperature data? - calebm
I looked here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncdc.noaa.gov&#x2F;data-access&#x2F;land-based-station-data&#x2F;land-based-datasets, but I&#x27;m seeing this red banner: &quot;Our Quality Controlled Climatological Data (QCLCD&#x2F;ULCD) system is currently unavailable. We apologize for this inconvenience.&quot;
======
dangrossman
[https://s3.ca-central-1.amazonaws.com/climate-
mirror/index.h...](https://s3.ca-central-1.amazonaws.com/climate-
mirror/index.html)

